# Boot from USB Zip 100



## MPN (Dec 10, 2005)

I am trying to boot from a USB Zip 100, but there isn't an option to boot from a USB drive in my BIOS, nor is there a BIOS update for my Compaq 5310US. Is there something where I can put in a bootdisk and then select the USB device from a menu?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know if this will work for you
http://www.oreillynet.com/digitalmedia/blog/2004/10/utility_to_make_usb_flash_driv.html


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

To put it simple no, the problem is you need windows to load drivers for usb to work so you can't boot from a usb device.

I am not going to say its not possible because I have read about complex work around, but I dunno if it would work or even if its worth while.

Rick


----------

